# Slayer sxc se 2009



## 3li9 (11. September 2008)

Hi 
Bin immer noch nicht ganz entschieden welches bike es wird;( das neue slayer sieht super aus jedoch hätte ich die ein oder andere frage zum rahmen. Wollte wissen ob es ein 1,5 oder 1/1,8 steuerrohr hat und ob hinten ein rad mit ner 10mm oder 12mm achse eingebaut werden kann und isses 135 oder 150mm einbaubreite? der rahmen ist ja gleich mit dem 2008er. schonmal danke im voraus 

Mfg 3li9


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. September 2008)

1 1/8
10er oder normaler Schnellspanner
135 Einbaubreite

Das Slayer SXC ist ein sehr cooles Gerät...ich kanns nur empfehlen 
2008 und 2009 sind gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

